

Ask HN: weekend project - printable PDF calendars - pbw

I created a simple web interface to pscal/PCAL.  Over the years some people have asked me to create blank calendar pages for them using PCAL, because they like the look. Just blank calendars, something quick to print and write on.<p>So I created this really simple site. Thanks for any comments.<p>http://www.pdfcal.com/
======
DanielStraight
One simple improvement would be to default the starting month to the current
month. Why would anyone want an expired calendar?

You could also have little shortcut links that preselect sensible options,
like "next three months", "current year", "next year", etc.

~~~
pbw
Thanks, I like both of those suggestions.

------
pbw
clickable: <http://www.pdfcal.com/>

